# Arminian/Semi-Pelagian Romans Commentaries?



## KayJay (Jun 14, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find Arminian commentaries on Romans? Are there any online? Did Arminius write commentaries? 

I know most would say don't waste your time reading that stuff...well normally I wouldn't but since a friend of mine is going to possibly lead a study on Romans for the ladies at my church (reformed, independent) I thought it would be good not only to teach these women what reformed theology is - but also what it is not.

In other words, they may hear and learn about election and agree that Scripture teaches these things but they may be talking with a southern baptist friend and agree with their free will arguments as well (inconsistently of course).


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

If you have e-sword, you can download John Wesley's commentary. That might be along the lines of what you're looking for. I think there's also another one (which I haven't downloaded) up there of one of somebody who studied under him - can't remember the name offhand.

If you don't have e-sword, you can download it for free at www.e-sword.net.

Bob


----------



## Scot (Jun 14, 2004)

I've read posts by arminians that always quote Adam Clarke. I've never read any of his stuff but here's a link to his commentary.

http://www.godrules.net/library/clarke/clarke.htm

Scot


----------



## blhowes (Jun 14, 2004)

[b:0ec7349633]Scot wrote:[/b:0ec7349633]
I've read posts by arminians that always quote Adam Clarke...

Ah ha. That's the name of the other guy whose name I couldn't remember.


----------



## Scot (Jun 14, 2004)

I couldn't remember either. I had to do some searching.

Here's the forum where I see him quoted. If you want to know how arminians (wrongly) interpret scripture just look here.

http://www.eternalsecurity.us/forum/index.php

Beware: your blood pressure will skyrocket! :flaming:


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jun 15, 2004)

Adam Clarke...man, several years ago I intended to read through his commentaries but I didn't get much past Genesis 3 where somehow he came to the conclusion that the serpent in the garden couldn't possibly have been a serpent but must have been...

an orangutan!!! 



Well, I'm not the greatest exegete but I just couldn't figure how that interpretation would square with Rev. 12:9 &quot;So the great chimpanzee was cast out, that monkee of old, called the Devil and Satan...&quot;


----------



## Scot (Jun 15, 2004)

> the serpent in the garden couldn't possibly have been a serpent but must have been...
> 
> 
> [quote:4fc7fd6e1c]
> ...


----------



## SteelYankee (Jun 15, 2004)

*Adrian Rogers' work is classic!*

Go to www.lwf.org (Love Worth Finding - you know, since EVERYBODY is seeking) and go to Bible Studies to look for &quot;Foundations of the Faith.&quot; It is a three volume and his work on Romans 9 is stupefying. They really push the cassettes and CDs but you can get the printed study guides for $8 each ($24 for all three volumes). 

I read part of the chapter nine &quot;exegesis&quot; and it is right out of one of his sermons that James White disected on Dividing Line.


----------



## KayJay (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey thanks yall!!!

I will definitely be checking those out soon!!!


----------



## brymaes (Jun 16, 2004)

[quote:ed20906c95][i:ed20906c95]Originally posted by SmokingFlax[/i:ed20906c95]
...I didn't get much past Genesis 3 where somehow he came to the conclusion that the serpent in the garden couldn't possibly have been a serpent but must have been...

an orangutan!!! [/quote:ed20906c95]

Hence Spurgeon's less-than-affectionate description of Clark: &quot;An Arminian twister of the Word&quot;


----------

